# Work is the only solution



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Posters all over Giza say in English


Egytian to Egyptian 

Work is the only solution.



Reminds me of the concentration camp gates


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Aaaahhh yes....

ARBEIT MACHT FRIE......

And look at what that started.....SCAREY!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Aaaahhh yes....
> 
> ARBEIT MACHT FRIE......
> 
> And look at what that started.....SCAREY!!!!!!



It actually made me shudder when I read it but why is printed it in English in working class area of Giza? More money wasted in this land of milk and honey


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It actually made me shudder when I read it but why is printed it in English in working class area of Giza? More money wasted in this land of milk and honey


These signs are sprouting all over the place, this is the Arabic version

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/klvohaaj Shared by Sandmonkey


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

After hundreds of years they've got the message or at least Ihope they will.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> These signs are sprouting all over the place, this is the Arabic version
> 
> yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/klvohaaj Shared by Sandmonkey




At least in Arabic it is reaching the local population but to print it in English makes no sense at all unless of course America or the UK has paid for the printing and they are showing .. See what we are telling the people


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't wish to be cynical but very few people in the Western world ever made much my working hard. 

If you want to be rich you would be advised to become....a gangster or person trafficker, a celebrity, a banker or a politician, probably in that order.

The idea that the only solution is work is an interesting one in the 21st century that would be better consigned to the 19th century.

If these people can get by without ever doing a proper days work then good luck to them. This does affect the abililty of the spongers at the top to cream off an easy life but hey.....

Good luck to the lazy ******s.....

(if I have the wrong idea of this advert then i hang my head in shame)


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It actually made me shudder when I read it but why is printed it in English in working class area of Giza? More money wasted in this land of milk and honey


I wondered about that, and then figured out that the average Egyptian in the street was maybe not the targeted audience...and that lead me down roads with a lot of possibilities. I hope my cynic mind is absolutely wrong!


----------

